# Samsung ML-1610 an Fritz.Box 7270 Problem



## emmaspapa (30. September 2008)

Problem:

Samsung Laser ML-1610 steckt am USB-Port der Fritz.Box. Unter XP kann ich ganz normal drucken. Unter Vista ohne SP1 funktioniert es auch tadellos. Da ich aber immer die neuesten Updates nutze, halte ich mein Vista immer up-to-date. Dummerweise funktioniert der Drucker seit SP1 nicht mehr.

Fehler beim installieren des Treibers:

Der Kernelmodus-Druckertreiber ML-1610 kann nicht installiert werden. Den Treiber für Vista 64bit habe ich aus verschiedenen Quellen geladen, keiner funktioniert.

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat es gelöst?

Dem Samsungservice ist dieses Problem angeblich nicht bekannt  Direktanschluss am PC bringt auch keine Besserung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2008)

1. Warum nimmst überhaupt einen Treiber von Samsung?!
Das Teil müsst doch PCL können, oder??

2. Wenn der nicht geht, nimm 'nen anderen.


----------



## emmaspapa (30. September 2008)

PLC kann er nicht.


----------

